
Ask HN: (virtual/physical) credit cards for company team? - rendx
A German non-profit company is looking into ways on how to get up to 20+ staff their own company credit cards.<p>&quot;Revolut&quot; sounds very close to what we want, but they rejected the application because we are a non-profit (Terms of Service 19.1.G). I know Stripe recently announced something similar, and we applied and are on the waiting list.<p>Ideally, we find a service that offers both virtual and physical cards, postpaid and prepaid. We asked a number of German banks but their fee structures are crazy and they offer very little flexibility in terms of configuration and admin overview.<p>Any suggestions?
======
neilco
Have you looked at Pleo? [https://www.pleo.io/](https://www.pleo.io/)

~~~
rendx
Looks interesting, but only available in DK and UK for now.

